# fav archery inovatoin



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

so there are millions to choose from but what is your most fav design innovation. personally i think it would be the split limb design as it has opened up other great aspects such as speed, good looks, and more preload. it has also been widely used now by almost all manufactures. 
so whats yours?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

New arrows being more consistent :thumbs_up
And fiber optic in sights


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

let's see.....im gonna have to say carbon arrows, parellel limb design, and smaller pin sizes.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

.010 pins, past parallel or ARC limbs(hoyt), and the carbon matrix design


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think one of the biggest has been the mechanical release


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> so there are millions to choose from but what is your most fav design innovation. personally i think it would be the split limb design as it has opened up other great aspects such as speed, good looks, and more preload. it has also been widely used now by almost all manufactures.
> so whats yours?


The hoyt, the doinker and the realese. Arrows were also a nice innovation


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

this was awhile back but when mathews came up with the solocam technology the let off numbers went way up 
but i like fiber opitic pins


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not going to say this is the BEST innovation, but one of my favorites has got to be the Center Pivot riser design. It makes the shot SO smooth. :shade:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive never shot one but Concept archery's 99% let off.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!
20 years ago they had to pull 80 pound bows to just shoot 250.
so everything is a huge inovation


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

cali hunter said:


> everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 20 years ago they had to pull 80 pound bows to just shoot 250.
> so everything is a huge inovation


I agree 100%


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

The string loop. I am not sure what all this simplistic innovation effected in the ATA on bows and releases. Someone who knows the history better than I maybe could clearify.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

The back tension release, roller guards and paralell limbs


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to say expandable broadheads, drop away arrowrests, releases, carbon arrows, roller guards, string suppressors, single cam technology, parallel limb design basically just the compound bow and everything new and exciting in archery.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

STS......seems like almost every hunting bow comes straight from the factory equipped with some sort of string stop now.
JOE got screwed! IMO!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Carbon arrows. Releases have been around for ever, and as for what Cali Hunter said about speed: 

A reflexed static recurve selfbow shooting 55# and 5 gpp will shoot 240 fps or better. But that doesn't mean you'd want to hunt with it like that. 

Likewise, all the other innovations pale in comparison to carbon arrows, especially since they apply to all aspects of our sport (including a selfbow shooter like me).

Stiff, light, great EFOC, consistent, recover quickly, very tough, well priced now, small diameter, and some of the top end ones out there these days with all the neat little aspects make for really GREAT arrows.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well if i could add one more it would be the bridged riser design. but some of the ones already mentioned are huge design changes of the ones listed the carbon arrow is a biggy. any more opinoins on this ??


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Obviously not the biggest to the archery industry but fav would be the QAD rest.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

There are too many to pick from I can't decide. :dontknow:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hoytkiller said:


> There are too many to pick from I can't decide. :dontknow:


best answer ive heard yet haha


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Carbon Arrows.


----------

